# Shadow walks in circles around us..



## tashab (Feb 16, 2009)

We adopted Shadow nearly a week ago. Minus a few bumps in the beginning, everything is going amazingly well. Considering the poor baby was in a kill shelter, then taken home to a foster mom for 3 weeks, then to have only been with us for a week, he's doing so so good. He gives face kisses and wags his tail when we come home, and the crate thing is going much better since his tummy problems have improved. I do have one question.

When Josh or I take him out for a walk, he walks in circles around us. not constantly, but he criss-crosses a lot and walks behind or in front. there doesn't seem to be any kind of method to the madness. I'm assuming once we get into a training class, it'll improve, but I was just wondering if there's a specific reason he does this?


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Glad things are going well with you and Shadow!

As for the leash walking... he is probably doing this because he doesn't know what you expect of him. If he's not been told where to walk, he can't know where he's NOT supposed to. That, added to an exciting new (and interesting smelling) area, he has a lot of exploring to do.

Are you trying to correct his actions in any way? Does he pull? Where/how do you want him to walk?

There are a bunch of threads on how to teach loose-leash walking on the training forum. Do a search and I am sure you will find something that will help. 

Training classes should also help... be sure to let your instructor know that this is an area you would be particularly interested in covering in class!


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

I dunno how long he been in shelter. Do you know about his background past life? Dogs that been in shelter for long period of time will create this kind of habit. The crazed being in a kennel boredom & frustration. As result you will see the circling 

I'll see if I can find any sort of articles you can read about Shelter dogs

*EDITS*

I found this site to be useful Shelter Dogs & Quality of Life
http://www.cbrrescue.org/articles/qualityoflife.htm

Making a Transformation
www.sbrawley.com/making successful transition.PDF


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

What breed of dog is he? I found that when I release Zero from heeling he will walk in front of me in a criss cross pattern nearly tripping me with the leash at times. I was told by other members here (and a google search confirmed it) that it was because my dog is a Cocker Spaniel and quartering is a behavior that's in their blood.


----------



## tashab (Feb 16, 2009)

he's some sort of husky mix.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Sometimes it seems to be a breed thing (which with some gentle guidance by you can easily be trained out). I know when I get Shippo excited over something, such as a walk or a toy, he runs circles around me, but from what I've read and seen, it's a corgi thing lol. If I had LET him, he'd walk circles around me during walks too, but from an early age, I gave him a little guidance with the leash (a GENTLE tug back to where he's supposed to be) if he strayed in front of or behind me or on the other side of me lol. Then we'd continue walking. I took some repetition, but Shippo is 3 now and perfectly capable of walking in a straight line lol. >^_^<

To this day, if I release him from my side, he will walk around in front of me (which is just fine), but won't walk circles around me like he used to.

Shadow is gorgeous BTW. Do I spy brindle?


----------

